# Beer drinkers r us



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

What are you drinking these days?  Got any faves?

I'm enjoying a Stella Artois right now.  It's from Belgium.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 19, 2013)

Pbr!! Before hipsters thought it was cool, I was drinking pbr


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 19, 2013)

blue moon is by far my fav summer beer. when winter hits, you'll always find me with a Guinness in my hand  :48:


----------



## sawhse (Jul 19, 2013)

Love me some icehouse!


----------



## missabentley (Jul 19, 2013)

Summer: blue moon, summer shandy, corona,


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 19, 2013)

missabentley said:
			
		

> Summer: blue moon, summer shandy, corona,



yeahhhh, another blue moon fan. i dunno what it is, usually i dont like beers that have a citrus flavor to them. but i'll tell u what. that blue moon stuff is amazing


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2013)

Black and Tan


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 19, 2013)

Not much for beer. Or alcohol in general. But if/when I do. I keep it local.

Olympia stubby
Dicks Danger Ale
Fish Tale Ales

When I am feeling fiesty. It's Bombay Gin & Tonic, 2 limes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2013)

:d


----------



## key2life (Jul 19, 2013)

420 Pale Ale is what's happening now.  Also Lazy Days Summer Ale.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 19, 2013)

Lol--I'm like sawhrse--I like Icehouse.  I find it kind of nice when I like really cheap alcohol.  The darker or heavier ales just seem to make me feel way to full, way too fast.


----------



## cubby (Jul 19, 2013)

I haven't had a beer in over a year, but when I drank I made my own. In the summer I liked Weizen style and in the winter I leaned more toward a stout ale. I've got about 40 cases of beer in my basement.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

Party at cubbys, lol.


----------



## key2life (Jul 19, 2013)

I make mine, too - the 420 and Lazy Days I have now are homebrew versions of those.  

Seriously, 40 cases?  :holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Party at cubbys, lol.





heres *Mom *after that party...


----------



## cubby (Jul 19, 2013)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> I make mine, too - the 420 and Lazy Days I have now are homebrew versions of those.
> 
> Seriously, 40 cases?  :holysheep:





Went down and counted....38 and 9 singles. I used to brew 6 cases a week. I would brew 2 cases a night 3 times a week, more in the winter. I love the way it makes the house smell.


----------



## cubby (Jul 19, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> heres *Mom *after that party...





Don't want to do that around here. In the winter you'd die of frost bite, in the summer you'd be carried off by mosquitoes.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 19, 2013)

at the moment nothing a preference shock top and amber bock


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

I like the unfiltered beers like blue moon and shock top.  The heiffenwizens too..

Has anyone tried a lager called Session, from the Full Sail brewing Co. ?   It's good too, and has rock, paper or scissors under the cap.  Friends and I have had some fun drunk battles, lol.  

No laughing, but my fav beer is an ice-cold corona with a slice of lime.  Mm mmmm good.


----------



## missabentley (Jul 19, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I like the unfiltered beers like blue moon and shock top.  The heiffenwizens too..
> 
> Has anyone tried a lager called Session, from the Full Sail brewing Co. ?   It's good too, and has rock, paper or scissors under the cap.  Friends and I have had some fun drunk battles, lol.
> 
> No laughing, but my fav beer is an ice-cold corona with a slice of lime.  Mm mmmm good.


no laughing here  i love all of these


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

You have great taste missa.  

I'm still working on this Stella...but secretly craving a corona...lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> heres *Mom *after that party...



No fair, I told you to burn my photograph.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 20, 2013)

I have not but I have tried thee blue moon called season pretty good stuff


----------



## key2life (Jul 20, 2013)

Never tried Session - checked their site, not available where I am.

Corona with lime is the go-to summer store bought beer at my house.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Bummer about Session.  It's fare to find here, I gotta go to a healthy store called Sprouts.  Sometimes they have 12 pks on sale for $9.99.   I get a few to hast a couple weeks.

If I could find a 12 pk of Corona for $9.99, I'd buy 50.


----------



## key2life (Jul 20, 2013)

Best I can do on Corona is an 18er for $16.99.  Local liquor store carries a Heineken like Dutch lager, Hollandia, for $9.99 a 12er.  It's pretty good, but gets to tasting a little green, so switch back to Corona if I have no homebrew in the hole.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 20, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> What are you drinking these days?  Got any faves?
> 
> I'm enjoying a Stella Artois right now.  It's from Belgium.



this is a year round brew, never gets old... it to my friends and I beer champagne. It's a must try for all, a bit pricey but you are good after 6 or less so smooth


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 20, 2013)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> Never tried Session - checked their site, not available where I am.



I picked it up on a beginning of the summer sale it was in a twelve pack called blue moon variety pack they don"t sell it where I live either unless its in one of the special offer variety packs which is like once a year, it had three beers of four different types of blue moon the session was one of the tastiest


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Is it expensive to brew your own?  How long does it take for the finished product?

Talking about the Stella NE?  I've never heard of mixing beer with champagne... Must try..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I've had Shiner variety packs like that.  

Anyone ever try a shiner bock?  Not great but not bad either.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 20, 2013)

what about miller lite I just love the favor it goes down like water just taste better most times.


----------



## missabentley (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm interested in brewing my own beer as well. Anyone had any of the Great Lakes varieties? Not sure if it's nationwide. They are based out of Ohio


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 20, 2013)

yes shiner bock is a good beer it is kinda hard on the taste at first after the first one its good after the fifth one its time for a different beer I like to try and match beers with munches do you ever do that if you do I would recommend a Michelob ultra light with a hostess cupcake the flavor that the cup cake gives the beer is just wow or if another cupcake I think hostess no longer pleasures  us with the awesome sweets. its like small drink bite chew chew chug chug bite oh you would have to try it to understand


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 20, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Is it expensive to brew your own?  How long does it take for the finished product?
> 
> Talking about the Stella NE?  I've never heard of mixing beer with champagne... Must try..


ya smokin, stella alone is great but a slash os the bubly makes it mmmmm

torpedo's are knock out punches if any one like heavy extra ipa knock outs


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 20, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I've had Shiner variety packs like that.
> 
> Anyone ever try a shiner bock?  Not great but not bad either.



Amber Bock taste pretty good its a dark beer like shiner bock


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not real fond of the IPAs that are so popular these days.  Hoppy beers taste weird and a little too bitter to me.  Many of my friends like them though.

I remember as a teen and early 20s I preferred Budweiser in the can.  What the heck was I thinking?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 20, 2013)

i also did not like them till torpedo's then there was one other i found after i forget was red something i think but hte effect of the 7.2 is way dif then regular brews u feel it and the tate to me was way better only reason i;d post them, worth a 6r


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm in the mood for a new kind of beer tonight.  I think I'll hit up a beer store, not just the nearest gas station.  Try something I never have before.  It just sucks to be stuck with a 6 pk (or rather 5, lol) that you don't wanna drink.

Watch me come home with corona.  

I'll go poke around beeradvocate.com .


----------



## key2life (Jul 20, 2013)

It's not expensive to brew your own but, like with growing dope, you have start up costs for equipment.  It costs me now about $35 - $40 to brew 5 gallons of really good beer - like 2 cases and a sixer.  Total time from brew to drinking is around 3 or 4 weeks-ish.  My wife can't usually wait that long and taps into it early.  No way there'd ever be 40 cases in our basement!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

So it's really not much cheaper to make your own huh?  What were your start up costs?  Are you able to tinker with recipes to customize what you like?  

I've always thought about giving it a whirl.  I think the cheapest way to do it is go get cubbys, lmao.


----------



## key2life (Jul 21, 2013)

No, it's not really that much cheaper, but the beer you can make if you get good recipes is better than what you can get for the money.  It's totally tweak-able as far as customizing flavors and getting it how you want it.  The best part for me is that it tastes really clean, with no aftertastes that shouldn't be there.  Start up costs, including bottles and everything are $150 to $300 maybe.  Yeah, Cubby's sounds like the plan!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks key 

Last night I ended up with Alaskan Amber.  Don't feel so hot today.  I'm too old for this beer drinking thing. :giggle:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 21, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Party at cubbys, lol.



:woohoo: :rofl: beer does not get better with age like wine


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :woohoo: :rofl: beer does not get better with age like wine




:hubba: but cubby does...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2013)

Tonight's offering 

Why does it always attach sideways!!  Click and it uprights, lol.  As long as it doesn't spill.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 22, 2013)

what about mixed drinks SM a like or a dislike


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll enjoy a margarita, piña colada or mojito on rare occasions.  

Beer girl all the way.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 22, 2013)

Being from a nation that ranks 20th in the world  i will say kokanee , alexander Keith's . Molson Canadian , and of course Labatt Blue  is my fav beers


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I may drink 1-2 times a yr. but when I do it's a good old "old style" pilsner 
LH.


----------



## sawhse (Jul 22, 2013)

Becks has a new one called Sapphire. 6.0 and its a darker beer fer sure. Comes in a all black can and packs a punch. Me likey!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Ooh I wonder if it comes in bottles.   Thanks saw.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 22, 2013)

sapphire 6.0 I am guessing the 6.0 stands for the alcahol content in the beer I like strong beer sometimes sounds like a must try.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Do you guys ever go to beeradvocate . com?

For kicks the other night when I couldn't decide what to buy, I looked on their lists of the faves.  Wow, some beer is 15 or more %!!  I bet they taste like crapola.  

I tired an arrogant bastard once, I think it's like 7%.  Didn't like that one at all.

I'm learning I like lagers more then ales when it comes to styles.


----------



## missabentley (Jul 22, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Do you guys ever go to beeradvocate . com?
> 
> For kicks the other night when I couldn't decide what to buy, I looked on their lists of the faves.  Wow, some beer is 15 or more %!!  I bet they taste like crapola.
> 
> ...


I like arrogant bastard. It's better slightly chilled, not ice cold. Opens up the flavor more.  

Here's my beer-garita recipe if anyone is interested:
Squeeze six limes in a 2 quart pitcher. Squeeze half an orange in. Add 2 coronas. Add cup tequila. Sweeten with sugar or Splenda to taste. I use 10 packets Splenda I believe. Top off pitcher with ice and enjoy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

I've seen big froz margaritas with an upside down corona bottle in it.  Folks sip them thru straws.  I've often wondered how that worked, lol

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 22, 2013)

no SM I have not visited that site at least not yet I have not tried beers up to 15 % but I have had a few of the ones that are at 8% Mikes Harder Punch Is one of them they come in mango and fruit punch flavor and are very tasty.and the buzz is pretty nice if you can handle having just one 24 oz can maybe two if you like a real intense buzz I prefer one can, it gives the perfect little high IMO


----------



## key2life (Jul 22, 2013)

I haven't been to Beer Advocate, either, but I'll check it out.  

I really like lagers, too, but they're harder to brew myself because they have to ferment at cold temps, like in the 30's at the end, where ales can go at around 70 or so.  It's something I want to learn to do, though - if I can wedge a lagering fridge in the garage.


----------



## missabentley (Jul 22, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I've seen big froz margaritas with an upside down corona bottle in it.  Folks sip them thru straws.  I've often wondered how that worked, lol
> 
> Thanks for the recipe.


You're very welcome. And ya idk how those work either lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

Key- thanks for letting me know since I'd prob do more lagers.

You guys should check out beer advocate.  Find your beer and see what the folks think about it.  Lots of recs too should you want to try something different.

Corona for me again tonight since that's what my friends left me for when I'm checking on their dog.  No complaints here,  my friends love me.  . Lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

This is greatness, click.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 23, 2013)

haha


----------



## missabentley (Jul 23, 2013)

keepin it classy lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 23, 2013)

Redd's Apple Ale is the only ale that I partake. That is some magical beverage, and I highly suggest to anyone... DRINK IT! :aok:


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 23, 2013)

sounds tasty dr fang I will keep an eye out for it


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 24, 2013)

my beer of the moment tastes like jim beam and coke


----------



## Growdude (Jul 24, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> blue moon is by far my fav summer beer. when winter hits, you'll always find me with a Guinness in my hand  :48:


 
I was told to mix these two 50/50, called a black and blue.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2013)

My last night dog sitting so I'm finishing the corona she left me.  I really think she wanted to get me hammered so I'd stay with her spoiled pets, lol.

I have kind of enjoyed having a calm quiet place to visit these last few days.  

Drink up!


----------



## key2life (Jul 25, 2013)

A black and blue sounds good, Growdude!  May have to try that out.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2013)

This thread is making me thirsty.


----------



## cubby (Jul 25, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> my beer of the moment tastes like jim beam and coke




Mine is Bacardi Coconut  and crystal lite orange drink.


----------



## cubby (Jul 25, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My last night dog sitting so I'm finishing the corona she left me.





What kind of dog is this that leaves Caronas?
Is that why it needed that wagon...?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> What kind of dog is this that leaves Caronas?
> Is that why it needed that wagon...?



:spit: that did sound funny huh.

It was Riley's owner, one of my bffs who lives 2 blocks away.  

They got back today, damn.


----------



## missabentley (Jul 26, 2013)

Blue Moon draft and spicy garlic boneless wings from BW3's. Yummy


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 26, 2013)

what about the woodchucks hard cider it is tasty


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2013)

Beer disaster tonight, boy was I mad!!  And bloody at the same time...lol.

Dropped the beer when I got it out of my trunk.  Lost over 1/2 and the good ones rolled down the driveway.  I'm chugging the survivors, lol.

Ziegen bock tonight... What's left of them.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 27, 2013)

aawwhh SM I hear thats alcohol abuse you could get in trouble for that.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2013)

I hear ya skull!!!

I'm not buying this kind again, lmfao!


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 27, 2013)

NO I kinda thought that zeigner bock was somewhat tasty alomost likev amber bock I choose a woodchuck hard cider for this friday nite


----------



## sawhse (Jul 29, 2013)

Still drinking the icehouse!!! Man I love it! :48:


----------



## missabentley (Aug 2, 2013)

6er of Blue Moon, lil bit of AK48 buds for a harvest night treat :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been on a Blue Moon kick also.  Target has had it on sale.  I don't know what will be on sale this week... I'll soon find out since my fridge is empty.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

Shipyard Export is a real good light tasting lager very light like a bud light of lager def a repurchase


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 7, 2013)

just had some batch 19 its a larder and tasty with a nice head change


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2013)

I think I've tried that one skullcandy.

Corona is on sale this week.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 7, 2013)

yeah it is tasty and I meant a larger or how ever its spelled I picked it up at a local convenient store . Batch 19 it even helpped my meat taste better


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been watching the Redd's Apple Ale commercials and  have to say that it sounded downright tasty.  So decided I needed to buy a 6 pack and give it a try.  I was not disappointed--the description seems apt, crisp like an apple, brewed like an ale.  I like it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 7, 2013)

> I have been watching the Redd's Apple Ale commercials and have to say that it sounded downright tasty. So decided I needed to buy a 6 pack and give it a try. I was not disappointed--the description seems apt, crisp like an apple, brewed like an ale. I like it.



Hate beer, love this stuff. Constantly have it in my fridge and literally... damn near HATE beer.  

Good move THG :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

hmm sounds good had not seen those


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 9, 2013)

got a chance to get a six'er of Redds Apple ale I got to say it is alright remimended me of a boons farm I had a few years back I did enjoy it and would buy it again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2013)

Zeigenbock is on sale for $11.99 a 12 pk so that's what's in my fridge.

Cheers!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Aug 13, 2013)

Guinness Extra Stout for me .. The Guiness Foriegn Extra is good too. I'm not a fan of their black or the pasteurized beers. I'm ok with other beers like Harp,  Heiniken, Becks, Tsing Tao, Red Stripe, Stella... (imports - LOL)!!
A stong (not dark) beer mixed with a strong ginger ale is tasty if you want to avoid getting blasted, but you still want a cold beer. 
I don't drink often or much, but if & when I have a beer, I like to taste it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds good to me gtp.  Good to see ya lady.  

I'm disappointed in tonight's offering, but I liked the bottle.  I should have remembered, never judge a book by its cover..lol.

Brewed in Houston.

Click the pic for a better view.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

I think what I've enjoyed the most about this beer was the message under the top...lol.

Maybe I'll make it my avatar.  :hubba:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 14, 2013)

look what I found sm.........:hubba:


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't belive I have seen eitherone of the last two beers posted water melon beer sounds sweat


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, it does sound like it would taste like sweat.  

(By accident once I bought raspberry beer.  I was SO close to losing my lunch.)


----------



## 420gh0st (Aug 14, 2013)

This one looks interesting


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 14, 2013)

420gh0st said:
			
		

> This one looks interesting


 

lol..... no telling what is in that can....... cool screen name btw


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

Yea that one could taste like angus' azz or something . :-0


----------



## 420gh0st (Aug 14, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> lol..... no telling what is in that can....... cool screen name btw



hxxp://acdc-beverage.com/Produkt/acdc-beer


----------



## KingBuffoona (Aug 14, 2013)

Who'd y'all think might drink this beer ?


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Aug 14, 2013)

KingBuffoona said:
			
		

> Who'd y'all think might drink this beer ?



Sounds like a mods drink to me ?


----------



## Gone2pot! (Aug 20, 2013)

LOL, I tried it when a place that didn't have Guinness suggested I give it a try. Toooo strong for me! It tastes like hard liquor. For me it is only a cooking beer (stews).


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 20, 2013)

KingBuffoona said:
			
		

> Who'd y'all think might drink this beer ?



have had a quirt or two in the past in is a strong tasting brew good if you can adjust from from the extra light tasting beers to a stronger tasting beer .

not sure about the cooking with it but then again I know how to drink it not cook with it, maybe I need to pick up a feel good cook book for beer


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2013)

Yea, I've tried the arrogant bastard beer too.  Tasted like crap!   I don't think I even finished it.

No beer in my fridge since my buddy c and I finished 20 by ourselves.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 27, 2013)

One night at a local bar frequented by a bunch of deer hunters who were waiting for the opening day of deer season, the local sheriff scoped out the joint for possible drunk drivers.

As he waited, eventually a patron stumbled out of the bar, fumbled for his keys, tried them in three different cars until he finally found his, got inside and rested his head on the steering wheel. The deputy knew he had his drunk driver, so now all he had to do was wait for him to start his engine and pull out of the lot.

A few hours passed by and most of the other deer hunters had left by then, when the patron abruptly lifted his head, cranked the car up and drove out of the lot like a bat out of hell. The deputy followed him and stopped him promptly. He administered the breath-o-lizer test and it read 0.00.

Confused, the deputy asked the driver what the hell was going on. The driver looked at him innocently and said, "Well, tonight I'm the designated decoy."


----------



## PokeyPuppy420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Coors Light beer, Alice White wine...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

Dallas Blonde - goes down easy.  Ha ha!

Given to me by a friend.  

I love my friend!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

:d


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

Having a Chimay blue label Cant believe the price on them IMO not worth the price.


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 7, 2013)

will have a few tonight, gotta save room to have a bunch tomorrow when FOOTBALL is on


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

Any of y'all consider beer a chaser?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Any of y'all consider beer a chaser?



Nope 

I looked on beer advocate and the dallas blonde was rated well of all things..lol.  I thought the can would just be a novelty.  It's pretty dang good.  :hubba:  I don't go down easy, I'm a redhead after all.  :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> will have a few tonight, gotta save room to have a bunch tomorrow when FOOTBALL is on
> 
> View attachment 208473



:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2013)

Glad I didn't spend any $ on this one..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2013)

12 pk for $9.99.  Last nights offering.

I love beer.


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 14, 2013)

shock top lemon shady its tastie but I do got to admit that I was expecting a bit more of a buzz then what I got from it


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2013)

Last nights offering.  I'd buy this one again.

Trying to figure out why the box says Chicago when it's brewed in Colorado..lol.


----------



## key2life (Sep 20, 2013)

hMPp://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20130504/ISSUE01/305049963/how-goose-island-held-on-to-its-craft-beer-cred[/url]

It's a Chicago brewery, but has been bought out by Anheiser/Busch, ands production of some of the brews has been moved to CO.

Good stuff!  312 is the old school Chicago area code.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying k2 that makes sense.  And yes, it was good stuff.


----------



## key2life (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, Ma'am!    Good stuff!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2013)

Tonight's offering-

Haven't decided how I feel about this one..neutral I suppose.

Audible Ale by Red Hook Ale Brewery, Woodinville, Washington.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2013)

Bought a Shiner variety pack.  Tonight's offering..


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 1, 2013)

Plain old Coors Light for me tonight.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 1, 2013)

budder beer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 1, 2013)

JUST A LIL :smoke1:

for me tonight :stoned:

heya:ciao: *smokinmom*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2013)

Tonight's.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2013)

and now...

Damn things crooked.  Click it..lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2013)

Next   I like sample packs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 1, 2013)

Look SM so drunk off the first beer she can't hold the nest 2 up for pics,


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Look SM so drunk off the first beer she can't hold the nest 2 up for pics,



:giggle: wait til ya see my next one..lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll clean my pm box for the x rated ones:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2013)

Tonight's.  Love this one.  

I bet it's crooked...lmao.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2013)

Tonights- it's watching youuuuuu.....

Click and it'll go upright, lol.


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 5, 2013)

bud light platinum


----------



## Gone2pot! (Oct 6, 2013)

*MOA*
Excellent breakfast beer from New Zealand
I found mine at the Whole Foods in Del Mar by the racetrack
*Soooo Good!!!!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

Tonight's..


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> *MOA*
> Excellent breakfast beer from New Zealand
> I found mine at the Whole Foods in Del Mar by the racetrack
> *Soooo Good!!!!*




I'll have to give it a try.  We have a Whole Foods here also.

Good to see ya girl.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 7, 2013)

Breakfast Beer sounds like my kinda place


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 7, 2013)

My favorite beer on the planet:

St Bernardus Apt 12.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok, I wish I would have looked on beer advocate before buying this, but in my stoned state I was drawn to the unusual bottle.   

I've yet to try it though.  I have it getting cold in the freezer....don't know if I should look forward to it or not.  

Click it to turn it the right way, lol.

*edited to add that it's not a bad beer, reminds me of Heinekin..or is it the green bottle??*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2013)

Cute beer caps..lol.  I'm easily amused.  

(Lawnmower beer by Saint Arnold, Houston Tx.)


----------



## Gone2pot! (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm enjoying a Guinness Extra Stout right now. Ahh breakfast. 

&#55356;&#57204;&#55356;&#57210;&#55357;&#56847;


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 26, 2013)

I enjoy Jack Daniels  along with a hit or 2


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2013)

Tonight's...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2013)

:cry: I want a beer


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

bud myself


----------



## sawhse (Mar 13, 2014)

:bump:

Looks like a magic hat # 9 is on the menu today! Love it


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 13, 2014)

I love those Lucky Buddha's Smokinmom. Be perfect for one of my two-fingered steam rollers.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 13, 2014)

That ufo is a good beer!


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 8, 2014)

mickeys malt beverags or mickeys big mouth


----------

